# Venting through a stone foundation



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Here is a new one for me. I have to put an estimate together to remodel a laundry/bath. I will need to vent a dryer through a stone foundation. I have never cut through a stone foundation and have no idea how or what to use. Anyone done these and care to share some ideas? The main foundation is probably 8-10 " thick but there is a section that is half as thick I can get through.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a 4-5/16 core bit that I bought purposely for venting dryers and bath fans through masonry and stone. It really goes slow in stone, but it does go. You can't use the centering bit on stone. I have a 2x10 with a hole cut out to guide the core bit until it gets in an inch or two. I drive some stakes in the ground next to the house to hold the guide template against the stone foundation. You can't break the cores out of stone like you can concrete or masonry. You need to remove the core bit from the drill and put in a hammer iron and chisel out the cores, then you can put the core bit back in and drill some more. Sometimes it's easier to drill out through the band board if the entire house is not stone. Other times, you have no choices and need to go through the stone.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Before I started making my own holes in stone, I used a concrete sawing sub. It ran between $250 and $400 to get a dryer vent hole cored in stone. 

Sometimes you can get lucky and remove one whole stone, run your vent, and mud back in pieces around the vent.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> Sometimes you can get lucky and remove one whole stone, run your vent, and mud back in pieces around the vent.


Never done it before, - - but that's what I had in mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I also though about removing a stone or two. I will have to look better and see if that is possible. I don't like cutting a 4" hole is the band board if I can find a way around it. But that might be the way I end up with. I don't want to invest in the rig you mentioned MD for one job. But it good to know the tool for future reference.
CGofMP, I don't think I will put your idea in the proposal. Although it would solve the whole problem


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Could you rent the tool MD suggested?


----------

